# Another Segmented Pen



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is the other segmented pen I was working on along with the black and white one which I had shown. This one is a Bloodwood and curly maple on a Roman harvest kit with 8 coats of med CA as a finish. As always any comments or questions are always welcomed and thanks for looking.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

That is sharp! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You're killing me.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Beautiful work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Great looking pen John.
I really like the contrast in the design.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

JT, you should do a tutorial on these for us mere mortal pen turners :yes:


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice :yes:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Please, if not a tutorial then at least give us a few more teaser pics showing the cutting/glue up.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> You're killing me.
> .
> .
> .
> ...





firehawkmph said:


> Great looking pen John.
> I really like the contrast in the design.
> Mike Hawkins





sawdustfactory said:


> JT, you should do a tutorial on these for us mere mortal pen turners :yes:



I agree across the board!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, yes, a tutorial!!!!! I wanna know how to do this. These pens are amazing!!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Another work of art!

Some of the nicest pens I've ever seen, bar none!:yes:

Thanks!

p


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

That's Gorgeous. Very Handsome and Rich

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Extraordinary craftsmanship -- great job!

I'm wondering how you sliced and made glue-ready those thin rings? Each idea I've come up with so far has been impractical or unsafe (or both) :thumbdown:

Thanks!


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Very nice design.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> Extraordinary craftsmanship -- great job!
> 
> I'm wondering how you sliced and made glue-ready those thin rings? Each idea I've come up with so far has been impractical or unsafe (or both) :thumbdown:
> 
> Thanks!


 Exactly, thats why we need a tutorial!!! Ive been racking my brain trying to figure this out and allthough I do have an idea of how to do it safely, I know its not the proper way or the easiest way.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

wow!


----------

